# Gizzards, Heart and Liver



## Jeni78 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've decided I want to give these a try - grass fed, free range, no antibiotics/hormones chicken so I'm feel adventurous.

How do I cook these? Cooks Illustrated did me wrong (have to "upgrade" to see the receipe) and I'm not finding anything I feel is reliable...mixed reviews.

I've never made organ meat of any kind. I've never even had liver. 

Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2010)

If you want to eat them on their own, you can toss them in the roasting pan with the chicken.  

You can also use the heart and gizzard to make stock along with the bones from your roast chicken.

You can quickly saute the liver in a skillet.  Careful, it spatters alot.


----------



## Jeni78 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd like to try them on their own so I can see how they taste.

Should I throw in right away? I'm starting @ 375 for the first 15 minutes and then turning up to 450 for the last 45. Seems like a long time for such little things. 

BTW how does that cooking time/temps sound? I'm starting breast side down. Then flipping when I crank the heat.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2010)

Depends on the size of the chicken.  It could work.  Just make sure the temp. is right.  minimum 161 F.  

The parts will cook in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Jeni78 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, 4lb chicken. 

Should I put the organs in with it right away?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2010)

I would not bother eating hart or gizzard on it's own, unless you grew up with it. It really is an aquaried taste. Liver though might be nice, if cooked right. I'd preheat some butter in the pan, quicly fry liver on both sides just with a little bit of salt, it should be somewhere betveen rear and medium rear when done. add some sliced or diced onion sauteed serve hot with a good old world piece of bread.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 1, 2010)

Breaded and fried. 
I like to marinate my hearts and gizzards overnight in red wine, with a few crushed garlic cloves thrown in. I also like to cut the gizzards into 2 lobes, just so I get more, LOL!

THen I bread them in a spicy breader (House of Autry Medium Hot is the brand name), and fry them in shallow oil.
GREAT finger food!

Chewy, but delicious!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2010)

I like to dice up the cooked heart and gizzards.  These can then be combined with a host of other things, such as salad greens, or in savory dressing/stuffing, or even made into a chicken salad for sandwiches.

The livers, I eat plain, fried in a bit of butter, with a little salt.  Or, I have a friend that love liver pate'.  For her, I steam the livers until cooked through.  I then grind them with my food processor with salt, onion, and garlic powder, and either butter or bacon fat (the bacon fat gives a slightly smokey flavor.  When all is blended and silky smooth, I test it and correct the seasoning if needed with a little salt.  Chicken liver pate' can be amazing with a little care.  Serve with water crackers, or a buttery cracker such as Townhouse, or Ritz.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ReKop (Aug 2, 2010)

Liver is delicious. Most people overlook it because of it's name. My Dad cooks it up for him and I from time to time.  He usually just throws it in a skillet on the stove for about 10 minutes.  Then we mix it up with some turkey gravy and eat it over white rice or on top of toasted bread. It's always good.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 2, 2010)

I often keep them stored in the freezer until I'm ready to cook them.  They are tough so long cooking times are needed.  Also have a strong flavor so I love putting them in a gravy all chopped up.  They are very good for you but not as a regular diet.

Giblets (How to simmer) Microwave

1 set giblets and neck from whole poultry
1 cup water for giblets from chicken, duck, or goose
2 cups water for giblets from turkey
1 pinch poultry seasoning

1. Remove giblets and neck from packaging. Rinse and place in a 1- to 2-quart glass measure or casserole; add water and seasoning. Pierce each giblet with a fork to prevent popping and splattering. Cover the utensil with vented plastic wrap or a glass lid.

2. Microwave on high 3 minutes, or until water simmers. Then microwave on medium (50 percent) 20 minutes, or until giblets are fork-tender. Cool; skim off fat. Yields 1 to 2 cups broth plus giblets.


----------



## n2cookin (Aug 2, 2010)

We raised chickens when I was young.  The gizzard, heart and liver usually just got cooked up with the rest of the chicken pieces.  If not it was put cut up small and cooked with a dressing.  I never ate them on their own only in dressing.  So I am not any help on how they taste.  However, the rest of the family did and there was always a fight for who gets the heart.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2010)

Especially at Thanksgiving, my sister and I would fight over the gizzard and heart.  Mom would cook them, along with the neck, to make stock for the meal.  They were simmered to death.  A little salt and they were fantastic.  Sis and I shared the gizzard and heart,  Mom ate the neck.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Especially at Thanksgiving, my sister and I would fight over the gizzard and heart.  Mom would cook them, along with the neck, to make stock for the meal.  They were simmered to death.  A little salt and they were fantastic.  Sis and I shared the gizzard and heart,  Mom ate the neck.



You're mom got the best deal Andy.  I *love* turkey necks.  Around the holidays I buy them by the package and boil them up.  Ohhhhhh the flavor is just outstanding, and can make a whole meal with the meat from them piled high on top of leftover dressing or mashed potatoes, and drizzled with turkey gravy made from the broth.
Dang, wish I could find some turkey necks this time of year!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> You're mom got the best deal Andy.  I *love* turkey necks.  Around the holidays I buy them by the package and boil them up.  Ohhhhhh the flavor is just outstanding, and can make a whole meal with the meat from them piled high on top of leftover dressing or mashed potatoes, and drizzled with turkey gravy made from the broth.
> Dang, wish I could find some turkey necks this time of year!!



I agree!  Now when I cook a turkey, I get the neck because no one else wants it!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeni78 said:


> I've decided I want to give these a try -* grass fed*, free range, no antibiotics/hormones chicken so I'm feel adventurous.
> 
> How do I cook these? Cooks Illustrated did me wrong (have to "upgrade" to see the receipe) and I'm not finding anything I feel is reliable...mixed reviews.
> 
> ...


Grass fed chickens?
I'm disappointed CharlieD didn't recommend a chopped chicken liver recipe.
IMHO next best thing is chicken livers fried in a little chicken fat with perhaps a little diced onion.
You might want to soak hearts in a little salt water and squeeze out any residual blood / blood clots.  Stomachs should be washed and inspected to insure all of the lining has been removed.  Stomachs and hearts can be simmered for 1/2 to 3/4 hours with some soup greens to make a broth.  The meat can be eaten hot or refrigerated and eaten cold.


----------



## Jeni78 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I think by the time I get home from work tonight I'll be hungry enough to give this a try! 

Wish me luck in my little adventure.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 2, 2010)

Should be a walk in the park compared to Lutefisk.


----------



## luvs (Aug 2, 2010)

we poach, then dice organ meats for bread stuffing when making roast chix.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, Bill, I can recommend a lot of things using gizzards, but all of them are unhealthy.

Though I have to say, taste really good if cooked properly. Completely of topic here. I was in NY last week and went to ethnic Uzbek restaurant. I was served a calf liver on a stick so do speak, kind of like a kebab. The pieces of liver with pieces of fat on a skewer grilled directly on hot coals. I have to say it was awesome. I did not eat fat, but what it did it gave out his moisture to liver and made it really tender. Wow. 
I’d be more than happy to post chopped liver recipe if anybody is interested.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 3, 2010)

Bring on the unhealthy gizzard recipes, CharlieD!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 3, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, Bill, I can recommend a lot of things using gizzards, but all of them are unhealthy.
> 
> Though I have to say, taste really good if cooked properly. Completely of topic here. I was in NY last week and went to ethnic Uzbek restaurant. I was served a calf liver on a stick so do speak, kind of like a kebab. The pieces of liver with pieces of fat on a skewer grilled directly on hot coals. I have to say it was awesome. I did not eat fat, but what it did it gave out his moisture to liver and made it really tender. Wow.
> I’d be more than happy to post chopped liver recipe if anybody is interested.


I'm looking forward to learning about your chopped chicken liver recipe Mr. D.


----------



## Margaux (Aug 3, 2010)

Rinse the livers, trim so they are all about the same size, then soak for an hour or two in milk or buttermilk. Dredge them in a little seasoned flour, and cook in a little canola oil until lightly golden brown--drain on paper towels. The main thing, as others noted, is not to overcook. They need to have a little pinkness in the center & a tender texture. They turn to rubber rocks if overdone. If you don't want to bread them, just saute them in a skillet with chopped onions. The breaded ones are especially good with chicken gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2010)

I love gizard stew. Here is a very simple way of doing it. You'd need say about 3-4 pounds of cizzards. One large onion. Some oil for frying, salt and pepper to taste. Half of a tea spoon baking soda. Boiling water. Use Dutch oven or simular.
Chop onion, I like to dice. Preheat some oil in the dutch oven add onions and a pinch of salt. Sautee until golden brown. That might take a litle bit of time, make sure not to burn them, but they do have to be golden brown. At that time add gizzards. Sautee on all the sides, they should be visibly fryed, kind of brownish color. At that time add soda and maybe a half a cup or a cup of boiling water, mix well. Keep stiring till water evaporates. Add salt and pepper mix well. Then add more water, enough to cover all the gizards, bring it to boil, should not take long as you are adding already boiling water, lower the heat and cook the way you would cook soup, you know kind of light boiling. Cook for good 3-4 hours. The liquid should reduce by half. Taste reseason. Ready to serve. Add this point it is up to you what to serve it with. I don't know why, but I love noodles with gizzards. Serve the noodles on the plate, put some gizzards on the top, poor some of the liquid fro the pot over it, yum.
If you are up for it, after water boils, put the whole pot into the oven, at about 350 deg. Cook it covered, but for the last half an hour take the lid of, it will get this beautiful dark brown color.


----------



## Jeni78 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I suppose I'll be waiting until I get my next chicken. I took them out of the fridge, reorganizing, and missed them on the counter and didn't put them back in. So, they sat out all day today while I was at work... ~12 hours. 

I'm lucky my cat didn't break into the bag!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2010)

Chopped liver, for Bill.

Boil bunch of livers say 1 pound or so. With 2-3-4 carrots, some salt if you wish.
2-3-4 hard boiled eggs. One chopped onion sauté till golden brow in chicken fat or just oil. Now there two schools of thought at this point. Chop everything with a fork or put it thru meat grinder or simply put thru food processor.
I am of a later persuasion. Mostly because I never have enough time.
I put everything into food processor and pulse it. Till smooth. You not going to need all of the carrots. Carrot will help to do that. But there is fine line between smooth and mush in this recipe, you kind of have to feel it and add just right amount of carrots. Of course I’d say you can add a little bit of the time, but you really cannot. Because you should not over work the livers, they will become too smooth, and you want them to still have some texture. You can chop everything separately and then just mix it together by hand end taste.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 3, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Chopped liver, for Bill.
> 
> Boil bunch of livers say 1 pound or so. With 2-3-4 carrots, some salt if you wish.
> 2-3-4 hard boiled eggs. One chopped onion sauté till golden brow in chicken fat or just oil. Now there two schools of thought at this point. Chop everything with a fork or put it thru meat grinder or simply put thru food processor.
> ...



Charlie I love chopped liver but have never used carrots... Why do you use them, is it for sweetness, or just your heritage???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2010)

The chopped liver sounds fantastic...I'm so lucky, I get all the liver, gizzards and hearts I can have...DH won't eat them.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Charlie.  I've copied both the chopped liver and stew directions into my recipe folder.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2010)

Carrots add smoothness (is it a world?) to chopped liver. Actually you do not want it to be sweet that is why you do not need to add all the carrots. Also it helps during cooking to kill a liver like smell.

Bill my pleasure, enjoy.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 4, 2010)

I really enjoy chopped liver as well. A gal I know gave me her aunt's recipe that was handed down to her from her mother. She says it is very traditional. I really don't know if it is but it is a big hit at Casa de Hoot.

3/4 lb fresh chicken livers
4 hard boiled eggs
1 medium onion, grated
1/2 cup rendered chicken fat
Salt and pepper to taste   Broil the livers or fry  them in a little chicken fat. Do not overcook. Grind the livers and eggs  together. Add the grated onion. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add the chicken  fat and mix well. Form into a ball or loaf and refrigerate at least one hour.Use  a hand grinder if you have one. You can use a food processor, but don't turn  this into a pate. The ingredients should have texture after grinding.​


----------



## Selkie (Aug 4, 2010)

Let's not forget rumaki. A mock Asian dish:

Chicken liver and water chestnut wrapped in bacon (skewered with a wooden toothpick), marinated in soy sauce, ginger and brown sugar, then grilled or broiled until the bacon is crispy on both edges and the clinging sauce/marinade turns into a glaze.

I could never get enough of them! YUM!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2010)

Hoot, sounds pretty trditional to me. The only thing I ersonaly have problem is fresh onions. I hate onions, but you really cannot cook without them. So I always make to make them invisible.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Let's not forget rumaki. A mock Asian dish:
> 
> Chicken liver and water chestnut wrapped in bacon (skewered with a wooden toothpick), marinated in soy sauce, ginger and brown sugar, then grilled or broiled until the bacon is crispy on both edges and the clinging sauce/marinade turns into a glaze.
> 
> I could never get enough of them! YUM!!!



Yep Selkie.....they were all the rage in the '60's and I forgot all about them!!!
Adding ingredients to my grocery list.......just gotta have them again!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2010)

A favorite dish of mine when I was a child was what us kids called "lizards and gizzards."  It was almost "free food" for a sergeant with four daughters, Mom really making ends meet.  At the time, all whole chickens (I don't know if they even sold chicken parts in the commissary in those days) came with the innards stuffed in the cavity.  Mom would toss these in a bag in the freezer: neck, gizzard, heart, liver.  When she had a big bag of them, she'd stew them all day (hearts, necks, gizzards simmered all day, liver added at the end).  When they were tender, she'd strain them and boil the broth until it got thick and sticky.  It is very glutenous and rich from the gizzards.  Then she'd boil egg noodles in the broth along with a bag of frozen vegetables.  

She could sometimes get just gizzards or just chicken wings (remember, hot wings weren't invented, these were dirt cheap in those days) to supplement.

Each of us had something we especially liked.  My sis loved necks.  I loved liver.  Daddy especially like gizzards.  etc.  Something for everyone.

A very hearty, rich meal for winter nights and a real bargain.


----------

